# Pearl necklaces : for everyday wear ?



## magosienne (Jun 22, 2008)

so i was taking a look at my closet and found the box made by mom with some of my grandmother's necklaces. as i'm not a clumsy child anymore i thought it'd be time to wear them. i found two pearl necklaces, one beige and one golden white. now, i don't like much pearls but those are small pearls and anyway, they're my grandma's, so they're cute. haha, and they're vintage






so i was wondering, is it okay to wear them daily ? i like to be feminine when it comes to jewelry, even if i wear jeans and boots. but considering i'm tomboyish when it comes to outfits, i wonder if it would clash too much.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 22, 2008)

Remember that pearls' luster will wear down with sweat and oils, so it's not best to wear them everyday.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 22, 2008)

i didn't know that.


----------



## nosepickle (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes, sure!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 22, 2008)

Depends on the quality of the pearl (i think)


----------



## Anna (Jun 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Remember that pearls' luster will wear down with sweat and oils, so it's not best to wear them everyday. Incorrect. Pearls need to be worn for the moistrure, but they should be wiped with a soft cloth on a regular basis. As you all know i'm sure, I work for a well known jewelry company's pearl division. AND YOU CAN NEVER HAVE ENOUGH PEARLS!! Mag, wear them with everything. The best way to care for them is to have them be the last thing you put on first thing you take off. What dull's the luster is things like perfume hairspray lotion. Wipe them with a very soft cloth on a regular basis. If they are dirty wash them in gentle soap like dove and water luke warm. rinse well and let them air dry for at least 24 hours FLAT. Have them restrung every year or two depending on wear. Don't wear them swimming or in the shower. And POST PICS I WANNA SEE!!!


----------



## cookarikappou (Jun 23, 2008)

i dont feel like wearing pearls everyday.... on special occasions, yes!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 23, 2008)

I think you could wear them! I think if you were wearing something super feminine then it might be over the top, so if you dress semi-tomboy the pearls might be better with your outfits!


----------



## Bellagigi (Jun 23, 2008)

Wear them



They are so classic and elegant.


----------



## Karren (Jun 24, 2008)

I love pearls.. wish I had a real set..... My mom had a fantastic set.... but my sister got them... sigh....


----------



## Bellagigi (Jun 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love pearls.. wish I had a real set..... My mom had a fantastic set.... but my sister got them... sigh.... Aww Karen



Maybe she could part with them sometimes to share them with you. I think that having them handed down from your mother or grandmother is so sweet. No one in my family owned one or even a pair of the earrings. If I am to inherit anything it would be an old 1957 Dodge Royal Lancer from my dad and I can't wear it! I don't think I could even park the thing!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Incorrect. Pearls need to be worn for the moistrure, but they should be wiped with a soft cloth on a regular basis. As you all know i'm sure, I work for a well known jewelry company's pearl division. AND YOU CAN NEVER HAVE ENOUGH PEARLS!! Mag, wear them with everything. The best way to care for them is to have them be the last thing you put on first thing you take off. What dull's the luster is things like perfume hairspray lotion. Wipe them with a very soft cloth on a regular basis. If they are dirty wash them in gentle soap like dove and water luke warm. rinse well and let them air dry for at least 24 hours FLAT. Have them restrung every year or two depending on wear. Don't wear them swimming or in the shower. And POST PICS I WANNA SEE!!! I was waiting on you to chime in, lol


----------



## Anna (Jun 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love pearls.. wish I had a real set..... My mom had a fantastic set.... but my sister got them... sigh.... Call me.





Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was waiting on you to chime in, lol



say pearl and I AM SO THERE!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 26, 2008)

lol ! thanks, that was a great advice !


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Incorrect. Pearls need to be worn for the moistrure, but they should be wiped with a soft cloth on a regular basis. As you all know i'm sure, I work for a well known jewelry company's pearl division. AND YOU CAN NEVER HAVE ENOUGH PEARLS!! Mag, wear them with everything. The best way to care for them is to have them be the last thing you put on first thing you take off. What dull's the luster is things like perfume hairspray lotion. Wipe them with a very soft cloth on a regular basis. If they are dirty wash them in gentle soap like dove and water luke warm. rinse well and let them air dry for at least 24 hours FLAT. Have them restrung every year or two depending on wear. Don't wear them swimming or in the shower. And POST PICS I WANNA SEE!!! Thanks for the information!


----------



## sandithepirate (Jun 30, 2008)

I think pearls rock with a dressy outfit (I wore them at my wedding), but I also think they look awesome dressed down...I wore them yesterday with ripped jeans and a tank-top. In short, they are awesome, and look great under any cir***stances!


----------



## Rissa928 (Jul 9, 2008)

pearl earrings with anything other than a dressy outfit seems odd to me. *shrug


----------



## juxtapose (Jul 10, 2008)

i think it would be cute if your wore it with a semi lacy top with some dark wash skinny jeans and pair it with nice pair of pumps


----------



## savvywoman (Jul 14, 2008)

Pearls do wear off if you wear it everyday. Also they do look a bit matronly imho, especially those large pearls! But I do have a set which I wear fo special occassions.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 24, 2008)

ive always liked them.

they seem to make almost any outfit look well put together and classy.


----------

